
Autosetup – a replacement for autoconf - networked
https://msteveb.github.io/autosetup/
======
aurora72
Well if can't be made to work on Windows then it's not a worthwhile
replacement for autoconf because autoconf does every job on all environments
except Windows already, why need a replacement?

To do the job on Windows, I use CMake and CMake is my autoconf replacement on
Windows. Actually, if I was willing to spend some time to configure MinGW &
MSYS to make autoconf work on Windows, I wouldn't need to use the CMake either
.)

~~~
2bluesc
> To do the job on Windows, I use CMake and CMake is my autoconf replacement
> on Windows. Actually, if I was willing to spend some time to configure MinGW
> & MSYS to make autoconf work on Windows, I wouldn't need to use the CMake
> either .)

Why not just use cmake and be done? Less dependencies?

Every time I use cmake I wonder how I ever managed to use autotools or (even
straight Makefiles). Especially when things like 'ctest' just work and are
waiting for me to write unit-tests to utilize them.

------
dfox
I think that most projects use autoconf only because you need autoconf to use
automake.

------
agumonkey
The URL query suffix is pretty humorous.

